# Temps de restauration - Ipod Mini



## Tobito (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai récement fait l'aquisition d'un ipod mini 4Go d'occasion.
Et la seule solution proposée par mon PC quand je le branche, c'est de le restaurer.
Mais a 8h ce matin j'ai lancé la restauration, et a 14h elle etait toujours en cours (j'ai du l'interompre ) 
Alors je me demandais si ce temps etait normal :/
Et pui si quelqu'un sait le temps exacte d'une restauration, je suis preneur ^^

Merci bien .


----------



## lz700 (5 Avril 2008)

Une restauration ne prend pas plus de 15 min grand maximum, le téléchargement du firmware prend parfois un peu de temps en fonction de la connexion internet mais ensuite la restauration ne met que 5 min surtout pour le ipod mini dont le firmware n'est pas très lourd.

Donc il doit y avoir un problème quelquepart....


----------



## Tobito (6 Avril 2008)

Ouep, j'ai résolu mon probléme !
Merci pour ta réponse !!


----------

